# Carpin with Buckeye Bob...............



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys !!!! Well, for a week before Bob came down to the private lake, which if you all don't know is 300 acres, the large carp were jumping like salmon on a spawn run. Some giants were also caught, including the over 40. Saturday morning I stepped out of the house at 4:45 am to a very stiff NorthEast wind. I knew then it was trouble. Got to the lake a little before 5 am and saw 5 carp jump. After that, NOTHING for the whole weekend. We didn't get a touch. It was if the whole lake died. Late last night we did see a few bait fish finally move. But it was odd. Nothing was moving around the whole time we were there. We did watch a nice fireworks display right to our left  but other than the fact it was GREAT to fish with Bob again, the fishin at the " private" lake was a bust. But I'll probably hit it early this week while the chum is still there  ..JEEZE US !!!! You all know my freakin luck.I'll leave it at that............. I'll whine like flathunter a little bit.......  DA KING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

cold front's just suck..but it sure made the weather feel better


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It was not the cold front. It was *THE CATKING CURSE*


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoops, I forgot to mention that DA KING !!! did catch 6 bass while just fooling around. Seems like I have no problem catchin these fish.......  What's that say about them bass.........   DA KING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey a bad day fishing is...
You know the rest LOL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Most importantly......you spent a day on the water with Bob. Always a good time!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The curse LIVES!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'll whine like flathunter a little bit....... DA KING !!!



I just noticed that


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

This was my first time getting out for more than a couple hours in a couple months....and despite the "slow" fishing...was a great time...thoroughly enjoyed it Catking...as always. BTW...ya forgot to mention you also caught a turtle.  

As far as the lake goes...BEAUTIFUL. Even got a listing of the lots available and brought pics home for the wifey to see. I had my lines in the water from 8:30 am saturday til 3 pm sunday (took them out from 3 am to 5:30 am sunday for a short snooze and warm up in the truck) and only managed 1 small channel cat. Used my 2 best baits and sweetcorn. Pineapple/banana boilie caught the channel.  After not seeing even one carp jump or roll in 31 hours....I finally saw one as I was walking into the store to pick up a pop for the ride home...a nice size carp jumped right next to the dock of a home for sale (Log cabin...Lot 50, $210,000 for those interested)  I took the jump as the carp telling me..."yep, we're in here...come back and see us sometime.  ....and I will.

Thoroughly enjoyed the bankside time with ya Catking....and appreciate you sharing your private lake. Looking forward to the next time. BTW....even took the opportunity on the way home to check out Rocky Fork, Rattle Snake, Paint Creek Marina, and the Paint Creek spillway....extra bonus's of the trip as I'd never been to any of them before.

PS.....hope to be back on line with y'all on a more regular basis in the near future. I still check my email a few times a week...so that's the best way to contact me. A BIG thanks to all the support you've given over the past couple months....good fishing all...see ya on the bank.

Thanks again Catking.

Bob
Have a Great Day and Better Tomorrow


----------

